# Belated Gathering Trip Report



## MrFSS (Nov 20, 2009)

Most everyone who was at *The Gathering* who usually posts trip reports has done so. I'm not going to belabor what we have already learned from all those excellent reports, but wanted to share my pictures for any who might be interested.

MrsFSS and I, in addition to the Boston trip also traveled to Northern Wisconsin after we returned to Chicago from Boston. All together, over 740 pictures and you can pick and choose which ones you want to look at that are of interest to you.

If you go to *THIS* link it will have all the pictures divided up by different days and activities. Click on which ever one you like.

I have some videos I'll try to share later on.

Sharon and I had a great time, enjoyed meeting new folks and catching up with those we had met before.

What a great forum and membership we have.

Let's double the attendance in 2010!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Most everyone who was at *The Gathering* who usually posts trip reports has done so. I'm not going to belabor what we have already learned from all those excellent reports, but wanted to share my pictures for any who might be interested.
> MrsFSS and I, in addition to the Boston trip also traveled to Northern Wisconsin after we returned to Chicago from Boston. All together, over 740 pictures and you can pick and choose which ones you want to look at that are of interest to you.
> 
> If you go to *THIS* link it will have all the pictures divided up by different days and activities. Click on which ever one you like.
> ...


Thanks Tom for the great pics as always! Did you get to visit the NYC Museum, Ive seen it as Ive gone by on the LSL but never got to visit!

I didnt get to attend this years Gathering but thanks to yalls reports and pics it was the next best thing to bein g there!


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 20, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks Tom for the great pics as always! Did you get to visit the NYC Museum, Ive seen it as Ive gone by on the LSL but never got to visit!I didnt get to attend this years Gathering but thanks to yalls reports and pics it was the next best thing to bein g there!


We didn't go to NYC so I missed that museum!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2009)

I've only saw it numerous times while passing thru Elkhart on the LSL and CL. I've always wanted to visit. Now I just have to find an excuse to go to Elkhart! :lol:

Is there an Elkhart loophole? :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2009)

Tom, I wondering about something?



> First full day in *Bioston*


Where is Bioston? :huh: That's one of the few places I haven't been yet! I may want to add it to my total! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 20, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Tom, I wondering about something?
> 
> 
> > First full day in *Bioston*
> ...


OK - I fixed it.

And, I didn't realize Jim was talking about the Elkhart Museum. There are a few pictures from when we passed by. Many years ago it used to be a restaurant and I had eaten there in the rail cars a few times. But, the food was terrible.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, I wondering about something?
> ...


Sorry I wasnt clear Tom about the NY Central Museum. As to the food on the cars thats usually the case when resturants are themed but I hear the food was very good on the old NY Central diners!  The loophole may not exist Dave but I have a hunch youll figure out something! :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 21, 2009)

nice pictures. it was fun meeting everyone. hopefully i can get enough money to attend the next one.


----------



## cpamtfan (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice pictures! I noticed a few things interesting:

The picture with GG1 in the Amfleet II coach, it was unrefurbished  ! I was toatally sure that they had finished all of those cars with outlets, but I guess the 1% of them made it onto the LSL :lol: !

The day the Empire Service workers started that year of safety was the day I was riding one of the Empire service train  ! Guess I cause a safety issue :lol: !


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice pictures, Tom. Thanks.


----------

